# Superfly! Revisited



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A little over two years ago Gary "Flatband" Miller introduced us to Superfly shooting which is a butterfly draw with an extended fork "starship" slingshot. It looks like this:










I put a set of very light (5lb draw weight) Theraband Green bands on my Wingshooter 2450-RH starship today and set out to give Superfly another go. I have to tell you, I shoot way better with a starship and a butterfly draw than I do with a regular slingshot and butterfly. The line between the draw hand and the fork is sooooo long (80"+ in my case) that you can really line everything up easily.

Fun stuff, give it a shot!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I bet you tbg would shot cars if set up like that! Have fun!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats cool


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is most definitely cool! Full butterfly still scares me. Maybe I can add a butterfly lesson as well as all the others I need from you. At this rate, I'll have to be there on 3 days early for the August Tourny :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> That is most definitely cool! Full butterfly still scares me. Maybe I can add a butterfly lesson as well as all the others I need from you. At this rate, I'll have to be there on 3 days early for the August Tourny :rofl: .
> 
> Todd


You'd be better off watching Torsten's vids on the subject than trying to take a lesson from me! :lol:

I can't seem to grip the pouch the same way twice and it's real easy to inadvertently add a PFS-style "speed bump" to the grip when I pull that far back. More practice is required and will be done!

The TB Green bands lasted about 85 shots so I put on a set of single 1842s at 14" active length and they're rockin' the house with 7/16" steel! Draw weight is up a little to maybe 7lb but longevity should be greatly increased.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks so cool, but bands don't last (not cool). I tried it with TBblack and use a PFS speed-bump grip (just to be on the safe side).


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sooo, MJ ... where was the guy with the pellet gun standing???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Ok, Ok ... very nice shooting.

That does look like fun. The only time I have tried that was for Power Rangers, and accuracy was not the point of that game. I should put on a set of very light bands and see if I can hit anything shooting like that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is super cool. I haven't shot full butterfly yet it just looks like I would lose an ear. But after watching this I will have to try. Very impressive.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> That is super cool. I haven't shot full butterfly yet it just looks like I would lose an ear. But after watching this I will have to try. Very impressive.


I think practicing you can shoot well without face close to the bands. . . As pool players, Base Ball pitchers or the Lone Ranger

the accuracy is less consistent but more fun


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

MJ, what ammo were you shooting with the TBgreen?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really envy butterfly shooting. I can't handle no anchor though. It messes me all up. Maybe someday. Cool video! You seem pretty accurate with it!

Alice Cooper.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mr. green said:


> MJ, what ammo were you shooting with the TBgreen?


3/8" steel.


----------

